# Cream Soap Recipe?



## carebear (Jan 29, 2011)

OK, I'm bored.  I want to make cream soap.  But I'm not yet approved for the Cream Soap yahoo group.  Anyone have an tried and true cream soap recipe to share?  Not asking for your perfect recipe, just something to get me going!

I searched but I'm not getting any warm fuzzies off of what google showed me.  Those that got good reviews had almond oil in them, which i don't have since my kids are allergic to nuts.

Thanks!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_whippedsoaps.html
and their cream soap calc.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/soapcalculator.htm


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not having much luck in this... The Yahoo groups pages are difficult to navigate (for me at least). I have a recipe I can copy out of the Everything Soapmaking Book for you if you want but haven't tried it for myself yet. 

I feel really unprepared for making cream soap, I'm soaking up as much info as I can but the info has been hard to find. (or ... not as easy to find as CP soapmaking.)


Okay, I checked the book and there is no almond oil in sight.


"Cream Soap in the Slow Cooker" from page 173

4 ounces palm stearic oil   (does that mean palm oil?)
5 ounces coconut oil
2 ounces soy oil
3 ounces olive oil
2 ounces castor oil

25 ounces water

.25 ounce sodium hyroxide
3 ounces potassium hydroxide

2-4 ounces of additional water, added during beating



Maybe that will help if you already know the process? I'm getting to know it slowly from reading... if you want the full instructions I can put that up too. This book wants you to use phenolphthalein.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Isn't a coconut oil a nut oil also?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a fruit seed... From what I remember, people with nut allergies usually don't have allergies to coconuts. I could be wrong.


----------



## carebear (Jan 30, 2011)

they aren't allergic to coconut, or shea, or anything like that.  just a slew of the "regular" nuts like almonds, walnuts, etc.


----------



## carebear (Jan 30, 2011)

tasha said:
			
		

> I'm not having much luck in this... The Yahoo groups pages are difficult to navigate (for me at least). I have a recipe I can copy out of the Everything Soapmaking Book for you if you want but haven't tried it for myself yet.
> 
> I feel really unprepared for making cream soap, I'm soaking up as much info as I can but the info has been hard to find. (or ... not as easy to find as CP soapmaking.)
> 
> ...



Thanks, it's a big help.

Palm stearic oil must mean palm stearic (acid).


----------



## loveduparomatherapy (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi I have been making cold processed soap for over 15 years, I d like to make a coconut cream soap, olive oil, and coconut cream block which has some coconut oil in it and substitute the coconut oil in the recipe for coconut cream? please advise or any recipes please , many thanks


----------

